
Some Thoughts about Productivity and the 40 Hour Work Week - lusbuab
https://medium.com/better-things-digital/some-thoughts-about-productivity-and-the-40-hour-work-week-b70f86362d86
======
avgDev
I think more companies need to allow more flexibility when it comes to hours
in the office. This is actually a pretty interesting topic to me.

From reading about programmers routines and how long one can code, I believe
most people are fully engaged in their tasks 2-4 hours per day. Add some time
for meetings and research. It is pretty silly to sit in the office 8 hours for
a dev. That changes if your work in customer service or a similar job where
you need to be there.

I actually interviewed at a company that had a strict 8-5 policy with 1 hour
lunch. I told them that's too much time and I'm not willing to slave away in
the office.(no remote option)

I think people should be open about productivity and not pretend it is some
kind of a taboo subject that you can't bring up with your employer. There is
no reason a dev should have strict hours, unless they are fresh and require
supervision.

~~~
tvh
This is definitely a plague - when it comes to time usage - in current
society. The perception of busyness as opposed to actual productivity. We have
all encountered some examples of that in all the offices we've worked in. I am
baffled by: 1\. How pervasive that problem is 2\. How a large majority of
people seem to agree but no one company has the guts to drive the behavioural
change by implementing actual flexibility policies, which go beyond nice-
sounding PR

